
Show HN: Yubaba – orchestrated page transitions made easy - madou
https://github.com/madou/yubaba
======
madou
Hey!

This library has been an idea of mine for a while now - main goal being having
an easy to use api that allows for complex page transitions.

The library currently has React bindings, but Vue and Angular bindings are
coming soon.

It's in some ways similar to react-overdrive, but the biggest differences are
it's made for any view library, and it's made to be able to support an
unlimited amount of animation customisations.

Check it out, give it a star, and let me know your thoughts. A lot more
problems to solve - but it's getting there ;-).

